# Cannot find VIDEO_VIVI in menuconfig 2.6.36

## unkulunkulu

Hi all, I've upgraded my gentoo-sources to 2.6.36-r5 and I cannot see the option for Virtual Video Driver in menuconfig in the 

-> Device Drivers 

  -> Multimedia support (MEDIA_SUPPORT [=m]) 

    -> Video capture adapter

It is there for my older 2.6.34 kernel, but I don't see it in for 2.6.36 one.

Could anyone provide an explanation?

And one more noob question here related to the issue: I thought that make menuconfig takes the options from /usr/src/linux/.config, but I tried deleting this file and the kernel config seems to be exactly the same, not default one or something, any clue here?

Thanks.

----------

## Hu

VIDEO_VIVI is where it was, but somewhere along the way it picked up two new Kconfig directives:

```
 config VIDEO_VIVI

        tristate "Virtual Video Driver"

        depends on VIDEO_DEV && VIDEO_V4L2 && !SPARC32 && !SPARC64

+       depends on (FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE || STI_CONSOLE) && FONTS

+       select FONT_8x16

        select VIDEOBUF_VMALLOC

        default n
```

Most likely, you have not enabled either of the prerequisite console options, so the Kconfig parser is hiding the option.

----------

## unkulunkulu

Ok, had to select framebuffer console support to get it (but WHY?). Ok, anyway, can anybody comment on the second question?

----------

## Xerionn

It uses the config file that is in your /boot/ folder and runs make oldconfig on that to create a new .config file which has all your previously set settings

----------

